# Dogwood ? Bowl - From Dad to Mom



## Steelart99 (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay, for some background on this piece. About 40 years ago, my Dad taught me how to turn wood (I was in my teens) on an old Montgomery Wards lathe. Then about 35 years ago, when I moved away, he gave me his lathe and all the tooling which I used sparingly for a number of years. You know; work and life interfer with hobbies. Dad went out and bought a nice General lathe after giving me his first one. Then about 2 years ago (just before his 79th birthday) Dad gave me the General lathe and even more tooling along with a pile of wood to turn. I don't think he ever turned a bowl, but did do some spindle work and repairs for furniture, etc. He just liked his tools, a trait he passed on to me also. Sadly Dad passed away last year and he is greatly missed by everyone who knew him.

This past Sunday, as I was digging through all the material Dad gave me, I found a partially finished bowl (maybe Dogwood) that I could tell had been giving him fits. I took what he had done, added about 4 oz of CA to stablize all the punky areas and lock down the bark. Then I simply finished it by cleaning up the exterior and turning the inside. What isn't obvious is all the thoughts and feelings this brought back of how much Dad meant to me and how often he gave up his time, money, effort to others (ME!!!!). Actually one of the toughest projects I've ever done.

While this is not the design I might have chosen, this piece holds more value to me than you might imagine. Mom is soon to have her first birthday (80th) without my Dad, and this piece will go to her ... and I'll sign it for him.

[attachment=15917]
[attachment=15918]
[attachment=15919]
[attachment=15920]


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2013)

Great story! I'll bet she loves it!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cool story. You did a very nice job on a very special piece.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2013)

Very Very cool. What a wonderful Birthday present.


----------



## Cousinwill (Jan 7, 2013)

I love the story !! I truly understand the value in this bowl and the memories it brings back. My father-in-law taught me how to use his lathe. I remember thinking I knew more than I did and wanted to turn a piece of Zebrawood he had in his shop. He would not allow me to turn his expensive wood !! (Don't know why, I had several weeks experince ) He started turning this piece of Zebrawood, showing me a few more techiques. For some reason he never finished turning it. He died about a year later. I inherited all of his woodworking equipment +++++this half turned piece of Zebrawood. I finished turning it and wrote on the bottom of the bowl that he started the turning and I finished it. I proudly have it displayed in my house. 
I know your mom will appreciate the memories your gift to her will bring back.


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice. Your mom will treasure it.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cousinwill said:


> I love the story !! I truly understand the value in this bowl and the memories it brings back. My father-in-law taught me how to use his lathe. I remember thinking I knew more than I did and wanted to turn a piece of Zebrawood he had in his shop. He would not allow me to turn his expensive wood !! (Don't know why, I had several weeks experince ) He started turning this piece of Zebrawood, showing me a few more techiques. For some reason he never finished turning it. He died about a year later. I inherited all of his woodworking equipment +++++this half turned piece of Zebrawood. I finished turning it and wrote on the bottom of the bowl that he started the turning and I finished it. I proudly have it displayed in my house.
> I know your mom will appreciate the memories your gift to her will bring back.



It's absolutely awesome to hear of someone with such a similar story! I'd love to see a pic of that piece should be willing to post it.
Dan


----------

